# A correct answer on selling deer antlers needed



## Captain of the 4-C's (Sep 11, 2003)

My father passed away at the end of March and my realtor suggested I get rid of the boxes of antlers around the house (some on the fireplace mantle too). Is it legal to sell legally taken deer antlers in the state of Michigan - I have heard lots of opinions - I need the law where it concerns the selling of deer antlers as I have no desire to keep them.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Captain of the 4-C's said:


> My father passed away at the end of March and my realtor suggested I get rid of the boxes of antlers around the house (some on the fireplace mantle too). Is it legal to sell legally taken deer antlers in the state of Michigan - I have heard lots of opinions - I need the law where it concerns the selling of deer antlers as I have no desire to keep them.


It is legal. Here is part of the rule concerning wild game. It is found in this document http://www.michigan.gov/documents/ChapterIV_128586_7.pdf. Contact brushbuster. He is looking for antlers. He uses them for projects. His thread "I need antlers" is on the "Michigan Whitetail Deer Hunting" forum. http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=366649


4.3 Buying and selling. 
Sec. 4.3 A person may buy, offer to buy, sell, offer to sell, or exchange for anything of value animals or 
parts of animals only as provided in this section: 
(1) The fur, hide, pelt, plumage, or skin of game, lawfully taken during the open season or raised under 
the authority of a permit to hold wildlife in captivity, may be sold or offered for sale by the person licensed 
to take the game or the person permitted to hold wildlife in captivity. 
(2) The carcass and parts thereof, of fur-bearing animals lawfully taken during their open season or 
lawfully imported from another state, territory, or country, may be bought or sold. 
*(3) The antlers of deer, elk, and moose and the skull of black bear lawfully taken may be bought or sold. *
The teeth, claws, flesh, bones, or internal organs of game, other than those species listed in subsection (2), 
shall not be bought or sold. 
(4) A person engaged in the business of buying or selling animals, or parts thereof, other than tanned 
skins, hides, or manufactured products, may be required to obtain a fur dealer's license as required by part 
425, furs, hides, and pelts, of the natural resources and environmental protection act, Act No. 451 of the 
Public Acts of 1994, being sections 324.42501 to 324.42507 of the Michigan Compiled Laws. A 
taxidermist, licensed by the department, is not required to obtain a fur dealer's license to purchase animals, 
or parts thereof, which may be legally bought or sold under subsections (1) to (3), part 427, breeders and 
dealers, of the natural resources and environmental protection act, Act No. 451 of the Public Acts of 1994, 
being sections 324.42701 to 324.42714 of the Michigan Compiled Laws, or part 417, private shooting 
preserves, of the natural resources and environmental protection act, Act No. 451 of the Public Acts of 
1994, being sections 324.41701 to 324.41712 of the Michigan Compiled Laws.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

As stated above in the WCO (Law), it is legal to sell them.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

I used to be a Shed collector and would buy, sell and trade sheds from all over the USA. Before doing so I checked all the rules and called every state DNR office I could think of and they all said there are no provisions or laws against it, even if they come from out-of-state.. Also, as stated in the post above, its in writing stating its legal..

CB


----------



## Captain of the 4-C's (Sep 11, 2003)

I guess I have a bunch to sell when I find the time.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

Post them on the site when you are ready to sell. I have quite a collection myself. Fun to collect, some good conversation pieces. 

Lots of people use them for crafts, building chandeliers and lamps etc. Any decent size antlers you may find hunters may want them for rattling. 

Sorry to hear about your father.


----------



## Deltabullcan (Jan 24, 2011)

Captain of the 4-C's said:


> My father passed away at the end of March and my realtor suggested I get rid of the boxes of antlers around the house (some on the fireplace mantle too). Is it legal to sell legally taken deer antlers in the state of Michigan - I have heard lots of opinions - I need the law where it concerns the selling of deer antlers as I have no desire to keep them.


 It is legal, I will buy them if the price is right contact [email protected]


----------

